# Phoning Citizenship and Immigration Canada from outside Canada



## cinchoua (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a replacement Canadian PR card waiting to be picked up in Canada, however I am currently in Australia (Aust citizen) with no plans to return to Canada within the date I need to collect the card.

There is no phone number to call from outside of Canada to reach CIC, the main 1-888 number is not accessible outside of Canada. Service Canada cannot find an alternative number for me to contact and have suggested attempting a 3 way call, someone in Canada phones CIC and then I join the call.

I find this completely ridiculous and unhelpful - why is there not a number to phone from outside Canada?
Has anyone else had this experience and used the 3 way call option?
Has anyone else had the experience of not being in Canada to collect their replacement PR card?

Any information would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

cinchoua said:


> I find this completely ridiculous and unhelpful - why is there not a number to phone from outside Canada?


You can phone them, just not using their toll free number. Call their local number and you will get through, you will simply have to pay the long distance charges.


----------



## cinchoua (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi colchar.
The problem is that there is no local phone number listed anywhere that I have searched and Service Canada could not find it either.
Do you know what the local number is? I am happy to pay long distance charges.
Thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Took a little bit of digging and although it's from the University of British Columbia's student services website, I would imagine that this is a correct CIC contact number, when calling from outside of Canada: 1.613.944.4000.

ETA: CIC offices are in Ottawa, which is in the Eastern Time zone of North America, so please be mindful of the time difference... it's 07h40am in London and 03h40am in Ottawa right now and 18h11pm where you are... I shouldn't expect CIC's offices to be open until 08h00am or 09h00 am (i.e. 4.5 - 5.5 hours from now).


----------



## cinchoua (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi WestCoastCanadianGirl

Thanks for the info.
I had tried this number as well, found it on another forum, however it doesn't lead to being able to talk with someone. I should try it once again just to be sure.
Thank you!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Where is your PR card now? How much time do you have to pick it up?
Can you sign a power of attorney for someone in Canada to pick it up?


----------

